# Solved: HD Res Doesn't Fit TV Screen



## PlasmaWaffle (Dec 12, 2008)

My specs are below. I'm trying to run my computer through my TV screen via HDMI cable. The screen is a 46" Samsung LN46A530
Anyways, I set the TV to 16:9 ratio, but a small top section of my desktop/display doesn't actually fit in the screen and I was wondering if there's a way around this. There's also an option on the T.V. to auto-adjust and fit all, but when I do that, everything becomes squished, near-impossible to read, and reverts back to the broken 16:9 display whenever I open a game or movie. Thanks in advanced!

Here are my computer specs:

Processor: Intel Core i5 760 @ 2.80GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz 8MB Cache
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you you setting the computer's video output to 1920 x 1080, @ 60 Hz resolution? That should exactly fill the screen of the LN46A530.


----------



## PlasmaWaffle (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes I am, the problem is that it seems to completely fill the screen, and then fill it some more


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That is weird.Yoru screen capture shows that the card seems to be reading the monitor's settings correctly but your description of the problem sounds like the card is actually outputting a lot more than 1080 lines of video

The only thing that comes to mind at the moment would be to see if updated video drivers are available. If you do have the latest drivers, then re-installing them may help.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Its probably an overscan discrepancy, but that should be equal overfill on all sides, so that if its scaled it fits perfectly at some point between 0 and 15% scaling. I'm not familiar with what this is called in NVIDIA control but its called Scaling in CCC control panels.


----------



## PlasmaWaffle (Dec 12, 2008)

fairnooks said:


> Its probably an overscan discrepancy, but that should be equal overfill on all sides, so that if its scaled it fits perfectly at some point between 0 and 15% scaling. I'm not familiar with what this is called in NVIDIA control but its called Scaling in CCC control panels.


Thank you I found it! It's called Desktop Size and Position in the NVidia Control Pannel


----------

